# phosphates



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Can I place this stuff in a spare fluval 405 filter instead of getting the whole phosphate kit.....pump, tubing, fittings etc etc. I dont see why not.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> Can I place this stuff in a spare fluval 405 filter instead of getting the whole phosphate kit.....pump, tubing, fittings etc etc. I dont see why not.


are you going to add phosphates to your cause i was under the impression that phosphates were not good for plant i had bought so api proper 6.5 ph buffer and it said on the directions that it was not to be used in a planted aquarium this is a good topic i was intrested in this to great post


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I actually don't see why not either. Alot of people I know who run sumps on their marine setups just throw the phosban or other phos-media right into the sump.

I actually just bought a reactor the other day. My reason is because I feel they have alot better contact within the reactor rather then sitting in a sump. But also you can put carbon and whatever else in the reactor too, they have many uses.

But a fluval filter..I guess it would work I don't see a reason it wouldn't


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Plants need phosphates. getting rid of them isn't the goal in a planted tank. 
If your planted tank has no phosphates, your plants will suffer, and will eventually give in to green spot algea

The goal is to maintain them in healthy levels. .5-2ppm consistently.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Plants need phosphates. getting rid of them isn't the goal in a planted tank.
> If your planted tank has no phosphates, your plants will suffer, and will eventually give in to green spot algea
> 
> The goal is to maintain them in healthy levels. .5-2ppm consistently.


after doing some re-search i figured this out.....i think i just need more plants.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Plants need phosphates. getting rid of them isn't the goal in a planted tank.
> If your planted tank has no phosphates, your plants will suffer, and will eventually give in to green spot algea
> 
> The goal is to maintain them in healthy levels. .5-2ppm consistently.


then if youve ever seen this api proper 6.5 it says to not use in a planted aquarium why is there a type of phospate that is bad or what


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> Plants need phosphates. getting rid of them isn't the goal in a planted tank.
> If your planted tank has no phosphates, your plants will suffer, and will eventually give in to green spot algea
> 
> The goal is to maintain them in healthy levels. .5-2ppm consistently.


then if youve ever seen this api proper 6.5 it says to not use in a planted aquarium why is there a type of phospate that is bad or what
[/quote]
Is it phosphate or Ph level.


----------

